# Silosock flyers with full bodies



## mudhunter (Dec 10, 2007)

:lol: Need opinions or help with silosock flyers. Would they work with a few hundred avery full bodies? Anyone that has tried this? Would it be a good investment, or just extra? Dave


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Davey, Davey, Davey...
You've uncovered the secret of snow goose sucess. Not the few hundred full bodies I mean...no...not that. It's the Silosock flying goose thingy. That's the secret. 
But, if you want to know that truth, if you put 23 of them out with your full bods, you'll do three times as good. :lol:

Good luck and may the force be with you Dave.
:lol: 
Dan


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Oh I enjoyed the laugh on response to this topic. :rollin:

Everybody is looking for a "magic" decoy or tactic. :roll:

Quit worrying about the tricks of the trade. *Learn the trade*.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Great answer to the question..... :eyeroll:


----------



## mudhunter (Dec 10, 2007)

:lol: Just had surgery, will be cleared to hunt Feb. 1. Just want to be ready for a year I won't regret. Each year, new tricks help bring em in. Know there is no real fix for these white ghosts. Except a lotta work, patience, and joy of the hunt. My old buzzard friends, and a good 2 hrs sleep before the next days hunt. The hunt has changed from the homemade moving foam shapes, with the dozens of hours grinding out heads, etc. 2 steps from the family checking us into the farm for spending so much on these things. If the flyers can help, it is appreciated to know. If not then keep with what we are doing. We usually get 20 to 30 each day now for 2-3 hunters. But honestly, the 59+ days are a joy. Dave :sniper: :beer:


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

We ran all fullbodies in the fall and we feel it makes a difference. We don't really use them as the main atractor of our spread, we just use them to make it look more natural. Every spread needs flyers just to make it look natural. Even the Zink guys with hundreds of FBs use the Sillosock flyers to make their videos.


----------



## mudhunter (Dec 10, 2007)

:beer: Thanks for the info Jim. I had decided to get 4 regardless. You have just made me feel better. Some things are useless. And I would probably win a bet if I said that some days they would work and some they wouldn't work. Have a feelin that this will be a GREAT year. Hopefully the northern states get a lot of snow to hold em south of the Missouri river. Thanks again, Dave


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

No problem, just experiment with them. We normally put them upwind of the whole spread inside a small cluster of about 10 decoys replicating a small flock of snows that just moved ahead on the feed. I know some put them over their blinds to break up the outlines and others put them right in the landing zone. Good Luck! When do you get to start hunting them?


----------



## mudhunter (Dec 10, 2007)

:lol: Just bought a 26' bunkhouse. Will move it to Clay Center, Ne in January to some friends land. In Feb when they show up, we will be there and waiting for them. Last year first day out at Kearney we nailed them(59). :Year before we nailed them at Harvard. Not sure where to start out this year. Depends on snowline, etc. This year, we will be able to live in the trailer, and surprise them when they arrive. Hoping for a fog day morning. Increased spread by 100+ avery this year. Where will you start out? Dave


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

We did South Dakota last year, not worth it. Just too many hunters, it was almost impossible to get permission for anything. I have more friends and landowner relations in North Dakota so I will be waiting til late March for the snows to reach the southern North Dakota border. I can hunt at least 3 weeks in North Dakota so I'll save my money and hit it hard.


----------



## mudhunter (Dec 10, 2007)

Jim. Thanks for the answer. 2 years ago, we were able to find em here at Harvard Feb. 6or7. They were there just a couple days and then moved to Grand Island. Have some friends scattered around we can hunt on. Mike at Cabelas in Mitchell keeps raving about his friends whacking them in ND. Always afraid to travel all the way up, and not know where to go. If you would like, keep in touch, and maybe we can trade a hunt each place. We think we have great spread, definitely shouldn't bring up cost!!! Don't know if we could make it up, but we appreciate serious people in our dekes. ie the ones that show up at 5a.m. and leave late when they are picked up. We have several places to hunt. Dave


----------

